# Killin'em



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Recently I have been privileged to go fishing with one of Livingston best fishermen, Shadslinger. Today, we headed out and hit several spots SS knew, and started wearing the crappie out. On most outing we have ran through half lb of minnows, so the action has been hot and heavy, as it was today. On one stop, I caught two really nice size crappie. And we ended the day off with 16 keepers probably 30 total were caught the others being to little. Now with that said, I am not the crappie fisherman. I am truly a novice when it comes to crappie fishing. Only with the help of SS have I been able to put some nice crappie in the boat. And on one day I probably lost a lake record crappie. All I could hear was Loy saying, “geez that’s the biggest crappie I ve ever seen”. Yea it was a hoss! Anyway, SS is the man to contact about info. On crappie fishing. He knows the spots and techniques it takes to bring them in. Here are some recent pics of the crappie we have been catching. Hope ya enjoy….


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

not bad for a couple of outlaws!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good report. Looks like ya'll got it going on the crappie. I am having crappie for supper tonight, just caught this morning.

Matt


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice mess of crappie.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Nice catching Ken, you should be in the market for a new freezer by now!!!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*ya'll did good......*


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Way to go guys..Nice catch


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Good job guys, maybe those Livingston crappie are starting to turn on a litte bit!

-LP


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The Livingston crappie always seem to run a little behind the conroe crappie, judging by past posts. 
I think they are starting to gang up and bite better in the creeks now, with each cold front it should get a little better. 
We have done fair to good over the last week fishing about 12' deep most of time, tight-lines only.
Ken missed boating he biggest crappie I have ever seen last week, it was a heart breaker.
What is it about giant crappie that makes them so hard to boat, that's why they got big, they have a bag of tricks for you. For one thing they look so different from small crappie, with their big maws, they scare you at first!!


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

WTG, looks like you guys are having fun. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Way to go guys! I think they have finally turned on. I guess I'll have to come up there and catch a few or at least try!
RT


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> The Livingston crappie always seem to run a little behind the conroe crappie, judging by past posts.
> I think they are starting to gang up and bite better in the creeks now, with each cold front it should get a little better.
> We have done fair to good over the last week fishing about 12' deep most of time, tight-lines only.
> Ken missed boating he biggest crappie I have ever seen last week, it was a heart breaker.
> What is it about giant crappie that makes them so hard to boat, that's why they got big, they have a bag of tricks for you. For one thing they look so different from small crappie, with their big maws, they scare you at first!!


 ****** You're right about the big ones looking scary... I always think they are a LMB, and then I freak when I realize it's a Crappie!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

dbullard said:


> not bad for a couple of outlaws!!


You're right DB. They always crop off the fish when they post that sort of mug shot in the post office. LOL


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Way to go guys! Wearing out the slabs sure is fun!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You are right Cowboy, but also Loy (SS) is a genuinely good person and fun to be around.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Ken missed boating he biggest crappie I have ever seen last week, it was a heart breaker.


Sorry to hear that Cowboy....did it look like you could've stuck a baseball in it's mouth? 
I had one like that one time that I swore a baseball would've fit in his mouth......I had to just sit down and cuss LMAO!

-LP


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dang!! Congrats on the nice mess of crappie!!!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Great trip guys. To bad about the big one.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Holy Crappie!!!! That is a mess of fish. I have never been but have heard it is a blast to catch crappie.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's some slabs.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Nice Guy yes!*



Whitebassfisher said:


> You are right Cowboy, but also Loy (SS) is a genuinely good person and fun to be around.


That's if you like hanging with ol'e timers!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

NICE REPORT AND PICS, THANKS


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the report SS. Nice mess of fish. Mr Big won't go far from where he hooked him so maybe you'll get another chance at him pretty soon. Have the net ready......


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Great report and pics ! WTG


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Did I mention that I was partly to blame, for what was now we are positive was a record crappie, (lol), getting off?
I was sitting in the bow seat of the lake cab(Ken's Deck boat) and I was having a rough day with moving around because of arthritis when I noticed that Ken seemed to making a lot of noise and having more trouble than a person should boating a crappie.

Eventually I turned in the seat and could see his rod was bent over good, but when the crappie came to the top to scare us, rolling beside the boat, I said 
".................... ...... !!! That's the biggest crappie I have ever seen!" and started to make a move to the back of the boat where TWO landing were.

In my heart I knew it was all going to be all over with before I could make it back there and return with the net, but I was trying to get up when Ken said,"No,...I got it."

He had played the fish out and had it rolled over on it's side at the little step down on the Deck boat even with the steering wheel, a matter of inches to get it in.

He bent down to "lip" the fish in it's huge lower jaw when things went bad fast.

Being old and wise, the fish, it waited until Ken's thumb touched it, and made the slightest twitch to slip the hook and swam down to the deep.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

that boat is called the fishing monster....not much on looks....but that thing has hauled in quite a few loads


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

SS thats a tragic story...you wonder sometimes of the fish talk to each other about how to escape.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

My father inlaw has a deckboat about like yours Cowboy. His is probably older than yours though, it has an older Johnson 70hp motor. His has hauled in a ton of white bass and cats out of Livingston also.

-LP


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great post - glad you caught em!!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

BEC believe me ... we've all had that empty in the stomach feeling! Those big'uns don't even say bye!


----------

